# Micro tarpon! And a snook!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

So last weekend I headed east towards Jacksonville for a wedding. Fernandina Beach to be more precise. I was riding with my gf and 2 other friends so bringing my spinning gear wasnt an option. She reluctantly agreed when I said I would only bring the fly rod and a small box of bugs. Thanks to some guidance from a friend I managed to find an awesome spot loaded with tarpon! Saturday I fished from 7-10am and had a few blow ups on my gurgler and some short strikes on EP minnows. None of them connected with a hook but I was thrilled nonetheless.
With a bit more confidence, i returned sunday morning at 6am and stuck with the gurgler for a good while. I had plenty of short strikes and jumped 2 before I finally landed one! After about 9am the topwater action died down so I switched back to the EP minnow and to my surprise caught the smallest snook I've ever seen! It was an awesome trip and i can't wait to go back! Pics posted below


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for the upside down pics...phone probs..


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That is so way cool.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Sometimes I find comically small fish more interesting than big fish, nice work!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was reading going yeah yeah....this joker caught a po man's cobia!!! But heck it's a real cobe!!!! Awesome and the small snook is too cool also!!!

I wanna go south and catch peacock and them knife fish....Snook is on my list too!!!


----------

